# Cabin filter



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Does anyone know where the Cabin filter is on the 08 Max?
Thanks!


----------



## LibZ (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah its behind the glove box you have to remove the two pins, let the glove box hang down and theres a little rectangle box thing its in there


----------

